# Nitrate demanding floater?



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what I can use as a floater in my sump, something that loves trates?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hornwort, Water sprite, and _Elodea_ are some great floating nitrate sponges that come immediately to mind.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Duckweed, frogbit.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks guys


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Salvinia and frogbit


----------

